# LPG - Extendastay add-on



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

As we're temporarily full-timing, we're using up the gas which came with the van 18 months ago (full tank, lasted an amazingly long time). The electronic indicator on the control panel on the cooker hood is down to the last red bar, so I've looked at the gauge on the tank (which I was told is what is the accurate indicator).

Unfortunately, it's received some black tar spray on the glass face when the van was re-undersealed by the dealer, so it's not clear (plus my torch batteries have run out :x ). It could be one of two readings that I can see - the needle is at an 11 o'clock position which seems to be indicating midway between ½ and ¼. On the other hand, the measurement units on the inside of the "clock" look as if the needle could be nearly on "E".

Advice please?

Dougie.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Use some white spirit to remove the underseal Dougie.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

on my lpg tank that position indicates about 3/8 full, just as you suspect. of course, it may be different???

des


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dougie as Gaspode says clean the gauge, I would put more faith in the mechanical gauge than the electronic read out. Have you thought about getting an "extender stay" so you can connect to an ordinary propane bottle?

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We noticed a whistle last night from somewhere around our lpg tank when we switched a gas appliance on. Is this an indicator ours is getting low

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Stew it sounds like the regulator make a noise, whether that's because your low on gas I don't know.

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thanks Ian

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

"Clean the gauge" - great advice.  Only difficulty is the nearest hardware shop is 11 miles from us, but I'll get some today.

The extendastay information was just the job. I've ordered one just now from ABP & it arrives tomorrow morning for a few quid extra - well good. 

Thanks everyone!  

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Just by way of update, I fitted the Extendastay kit earlier, which was a very simple job. I've used a 6kg Propane bottle which stored very nicely under the van on the ground, effectively in the LPG hold. It's already brought peace of mind in respect of the main tank running out, and I'd recommend it to any RV owner as a simple and effective add-on to cover what could be a big problem.

Thanks again for the advice supplied. 

Dougie.


----------

